# Do i have a good gun for squirrel Hunting



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a Braztech Single Shot Shotgun 20 Gauge is this a good gun for squirrel hunting?
:sniper:


----------



## Bubba_16 (Dec 19, 2005)

it'll work. i prefer a shotgun for small game hunting usually. however when it gets later on in the season i switch to a .22 beciase it is harder to get into shotgun range without the squirrels running off. also later on in the season all the leaves have fallen and its easier to get a clear shot off with a rifle.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes


----------



## gotduck68415 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an old 410 22 over under that I use. That way you can use either. Ive seen 20 ga 22 oner unders also. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

gotduck,

Nice Picture!

:thumb: 
k:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

gotduck68415 said:


> I have an old 410 22 over under that I use. That way you can use either. Ive seen 20 ga 22 oner unders also. :beer: :beer: :beer:


are these still made? i have been looking for a good rabbit gun and this sounds perfect. who makes them and how much do they run for if they are still made.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Savage

Heres what gunbroker.com lists

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well that link dosen't work. :******:

Just go to www.gunbroker.com and type in Savage mod. 24


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd reccomend a 17 hmr rifle.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

FoxSquirrel said:


> I'd reccomend a 17 hmr rifle.


unless you plan on eating it or keeping the fur. The .17 puts a pretty big hole in that little squirrel.


----------



## huntbeaverbay (Apr 11, 2006)

ya but dont plan on getting much meat out of it, the last time i tried that i blew the squirrel in 2(15 yards)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah I love my .17 for hunting squirrels, it is a little hard on them, but if you can see it I can kill it!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

my pellet gun kills a squirrel in one shot to the vitals. I have a RWS it shoots 1250 fps :sniper:


----------

